# Application mise à jour pour IOS6 - exit mon iPad



## Le docteur (20 Mars 2013)

J'ai lu de bonnes critiques sur Procreate, et j'ai réalisé que je l'avais, mais qu'il n'était pas présent sur mon iPad. Tranquillement je vais pour le télécharger et là je déchante : iOS6 only.je réalise une nouvelle vacherie d'Apple : si on a le malheur de ne pas avoir une application présente sur sa machine et qu'elle subit une mise à jour incompatible avec notre système, on la dans l'iOS ? Aucun moyen de récupérer l'ancienne version (oui, je vais faire le tour de mon TM et de mon clone).


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2013)

J'ai déjà eu ce genre de soucis également. Heureusement, j'avais gardé des copies.  Mais c'est quand même très frustrant et ce qui devait être simple au départ (gestion centralisée dans le cloud) devient un vrai casse-tête.

Surtout qu'un système d'authentification du système et de présentation des logiciels compatibles n'est pas vraiment compliqué à mettre en &#339;uvre.


----------

